# Regretting 2nd cruze



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I had bought a 2011 eco and that car was great. 40+ MPG and no issues. I took a great deal after 2 years and 60k miles to get a 2014 eco with the touchscreen. I have never been able to get close to as good of gas economy. The turbo went bad about 18 months ago, the water pump blew 13 months ago and now there are a new set of issues.

The car wouldn't start the other day until the 3rd attempt, and while it is winter it has not been that cold here. Then the car would start and turn off within 5 seconds for several attempts. Once started a rough idle would last until the car warmed up. Driving to work yesterday the temperature needle would bounce very quickly in short movements. I checked the coolant levels which were very low so I refilled and proceeded to the dealer. The fan kicked on and the temperature needle never moved off of cold as the car drove the 20 miles to the dealership. Rude service department aside I am waiting to hear the diagnosis from the dealership. I really am put off by the whole experience and a car I had anticipated being reliable has turned me off of chevy. Venting aside has anyone experienced similar issues to mine?

Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cavere said:


> I had bought a 2011 eco and that car was great. 40+ MPG and no issues. I took a great deal after 2 years and 60k miles to get a 2014 eco with the touchscreen. I have never been able to get close to as good of gas economy. The turbo went bad about 18 months ago, the water pump blew 13 months ago and now there are a new set of issues.
> 
> The car wouldn't start the other day until the 3rd attempt, and while it is winter it has not been that cold here. Then the car would start and turn off within 5 seconds for several attempts. Once started a rough idle would last until the car warmed up. Driving to work yesterday the temperature needle would bounce very quickly in short movements. I checked the coolant levels which were very low so I refilled and proceeded to the dealer. The fan kicked on and the temperature needle never moved off of cold as the car drove the 20 miles to the dealership. Rude service department aside I am waiting to hear the diagnosis from the dealership. I really am put off by the whole experience and a car I had anticipated being reliable has turned me off of chevy. Venting aside has anyone experienced similar issues to mine?
> 
> Thanks



From what I understand, the 2011's are the worst and IMHO, 2014's are the best.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Sadly, my experience has been quite the opposite.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, you got me there, I honestly did not catch that. 

Try reading these threads and see if anything rings a bell:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...8-2012-cruze-coolant-sensor-installation.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/210426-mysterious-coolant-loss.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/211106-new-thermostat-failing-sensor-other.html


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the links! I just got off the phone with the dealership and this is what they came up with:
Battery cable with a memo for the 2014 Cruze that needed to be replaced
Thermostat went bad and needs to be replaced
They are checking on a vacuum leak currently as my Cruze has that "Chirping" noise that other have had on the forum

Honestly I am really nervous about holding onto this car for another few years. Seriously debating trading it in within the next few months.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cavere said:


> Thanks for the links! I just got off the phone with the dealership and this is what they came up with:
> Battery cable with a memo for the 2014 Cruze that needed to be replaced
> Thermostat went bad and needs to be replaced
> They are checking on a vacuum leak currently as my Cruze has that "Chirping" noise that other have had on the forum
> ...



Here is the "memo"

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cavere said:


> Thanks for the links! I just got off the phone with the dealership and this is what they came up with:
> Battery cable with a memo for the 2014 Cruze that needed to be replaced
> Thermostat went bad and needs to be replaced
> They are checking on a vacuum leak currently as my Cruze has that "Chirping" noise that other have had on the forum
> ...


It is not uncommon for some people to have trouble free cars, while others end up with lemons, of the same make, model, and year car. Experiences vary, for many, many reasons. From your description, the battery cable is likely the big issue, a bad thermostat can happen to any car, any make (often the components are from the same factory, even the same part, on multiple OEMs). 

I can understand the concern, but I'd get the car back, and see how it goes.. it is also possible a car can have some initial issues that get fixed, then be rock solid for many years after. My 2015 had several issues under warranty, some pretty big issues, but the dealership apparently did pretty good repairs, and it's solid now. 

There is no brand, nor model that is immune from such issues. Stories abound, and I've had issues with several and even 2 lemons in my lifetime. It happens.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Cavere said:


> Thanks for the links! I just got off the phone with the dealership and this is what they came up with:
> Battery cable with a memo for the 2014 Cruze that needed to be replaced
> Thermostat went bad and needs to be replaced
> They are checking on a vacuum leak currently as my Cruze has that "Chirping" noise that other have had on the forum
> ...



The chirping is probably the PCV diaphragm failed on the valve cover and the PCV check valve gone and causing crazy vacuum in the crankcase. They should check the PCV valve in the intake manifold and the valve cover.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update and I did inform them the chirping is likely from the PCV. I ended up not being able to pick up the car as the thermostat did not fix the problem and they have moved forward to replace the water pump thankfully covered under warranty. I am hoping that this does the trick.

I appreciate the feedback from everyone here. I do understand that people can have very different experiences with the same make and model of vehicle. I am at 85k miles so I will be out of warranty soon which is what makes me nervous. I also realize that if I had another Chevy everything could go great, but that feels like a riskier gamble at this point.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

it all sounds reasonable, not like the car is a lemon. I sure liked my 2011 cruze manual-shift LS. My son is driving it now and really likes it too. it's got maybe 140k miles now and has all the expected/routine maintenance, not many random issues.

trading to get a new car under warranty is a great idea, i've done it countless times... the gen2 cruze is awesome over its first 7k miles in arctic conditions. gen2 cruze is especially awesome if you like torque and stickshifts and opt for the way-more-torque-and-way-more-mpg engine option.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

My car (2012) has been one of the biggest pieces of garbage on the road, but I have a coworker with the exact 2012 with the exact miles I do, and he has had 0 issues. No water pump, no PCV yet, nothing.

So it's the luck of the draw!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 2012 was the 2nd worst car I've ever owned for needing constant repairs. The other was 15 years old. It really made me want to swear off GM/ever getting a Cruze again.

My 2016 has (so far) been the best I've owned...except it keeps hitting/getting hit by things. 18" wheels are pretty, but extremely fragile. It has made me want to buy another GM in the future (we'll see if things change)

Luck of the draw, unfortunately. 

I still think that Chevrolet service departments, at least in my area, are among some of the worst and most incompetent dealerships that you'll find. Warranty work is never fun, but at least some dealers TRY to make your experience a good one.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The other was 15 years old.


Teenagers for ya. Should have just held out for 18.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Teenagers for ya. Should have just held out for 18.


I gave up when it started to cut its own lines and try to catch itself on fire. Twice.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I gave up when it started to cut its own lines and try to catch itself on fire. Twice.


Sounds kinky. Get it -J.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cavere said:


> Thanks for the update and I did inform them the chirping is likely from the PCV. I ended up not being able to pick up the car as the thermostat did not fix the problem and they have moved forward to replace the water pump thankfully covered under warranty. I am hoping that this does the trick.
> 
> I appreciate the feedback from everyone here. I do understand that people can have very different experiences with the same make and model of vehicle. I am at 85k miles so I will be out of warranty soon which is what makes me nervous. I also realize that if I had another Chevy everything could go great, but that feels like a riskier gamble at this point.






http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-g...-valve-covered-under-powertrain-warranty.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...urbo-intake-manifold-pcv-check-valve-fix.html


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Update for everyone: Got the car back after they replaced the thermostat, negative battery cable, waterpump and replaced a belt. The next day I noticed the engine "stuttering" on load. Yesterday I got a check engine light which indicated misfire. The dealership is telling me that it is a coil and spark plug. It feels like this has to be connected to the last time I took in the car for service but I can't find a connection. The dealership is saying there is no way the two can be connected.

Any help here connecting the dots?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I now have my 4th Cruze all with minimal issues. First 2 2011 LS and 2012 Eco(had tranny go out 2 times replaced under warranty) were bought new then the 2014 had a turbo go out under warranty and now I have my 2013 only problem is a humming/road noise at 40 mph and bent rear z-link prior to that really never had problems all "luck of the draw"


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I am jealous patman. The dealership nearest to where I moved last year has been a pain as well. That could be part of why I feel so frusterated.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Cavere said:


> I am jealous patman. The dealership nearest to where I moved last year has been a pain as well. That could be part of why I feel so frusterated.


\


Lots of times we have mentioned to people, locate another dealer. Like was said about driving fast, Its the driver not the car. this may be the same, Its the dealer not the car. Look around for another dealer and give them a try.


----------

